# Movie Review: Hugo



## Dmitri (Dec 16, 2011)

I was looking forward to this one, so I hate to say that it is _sssslllloooowwwwwwwww_. More than a few times I had to catch myself from falling asleep, and the story itself isn't very interesting (what I can make of it).

I would recommend waiting for this one, and some night when you have two hours that you want to feel like eight hours - you can watch this one.


----------

